# A PRAYER GURANTEED TO CHANGE YOUR LIFE READ IT AND REJOICE!!!!



## star (Jun 21, 2006)

According to www.kimberlydaniels.com she states that if we pray this prayer she wrote the 4th quater of the day we will blow the heavens up. She has *2000 who signed up to pray this prayer along with their own personal prayers*.

This prayer God came down personally and wrote for *SURE*. _It blew my MIND_.
*
4th quarter *of the day is anytime between *3:00am-6:00am *see her site for more info; at her site you must join the prayer team to see certain info.

*"THE COMMANDER OF THE MORNING PRAYER"*​
*Father God, in the name of Jesus*, I rise early to declare your Lordship! I get under the covering and anointing of the early riser. I come in agreement with the heavens to declare Your glory! Lord, release the mysteries unto me to bring heaven down to earth.

The stars (chief angels) are battling on my behalf ahead of time. My appointed times have been set by God in the heavens. I declare spermatic words that will make contact with the womb of the morning and make her pregnant.

At sunrise the dawn will give birth to the will of God and light will shine on wickedness to shake it from the heavens. At twilight my enemies will flee and newly founded spoils will await me at my destination. My destiny is inevitable!

Oh God, let my prayers meet you this morning. I *command the morning to open its ears unto me and hear my cry*. Let conception take place that prayer will rain and be dispatched upon the earth to do Your will. I command the earth to get in place to *receive heavenly instructions on my behalf*.

My lands are subdued! I command all the *elements of creation to take heed and obey*! As my praise resounds and the day breaks the earth shall yield her increase unto me. I declare that the first light has come! The first fruit of my *morning is holy *and the entire day will be holy.

I prophesy the will of God to the morning so that the dayspring (dawn) will know its place in my days. I decree that the first light will shake wickedness from the four corners of the earth. The lines (my portion) are fallen on my behalf in pleasant (sweet agreeable) places and I have a secure heritage.

*I am strategically lined up *with the ladder that touches the third heaven and sits on earth. The angels are descending and ascending according to the words that I speak. Whatever I bind or loose on earth is already bound or loosed in heaven.
*
Revelation, healing, deliverance, salvation, peace, joy, relationships, finances and resources that have been demonically blocked are being loosed unto me, now! *What is being released unto me is transferring to every person that I associate myself with. I am contagiously blessed!

*As I command the morning and capture the day*, time is being redeemed. The people of God have taken authority over the fourth watch of the day. The spiritual airways and highways are being high jacked for Jesus. The atmosphere of the airways over me, my family, my church, my community, my city, my state, my nation and the world is producing a new climate.

This new climate is constructing a Godly Stronghold in times of trouble. The thinking of people will be conducive to the agenda of the Kingdom of Heaven. Every demonic agenda or evil thought pattern designed against the agenda of the Kingdom of Heaven is destroyed at the root of conception, in Jesus name!

*I come into agreement with the saints*, as we have suffered violence, we take by force! No longer will we accept anything that is dealt unto us in our days. I declare that the Kingdom has come and the will of God will be done on earth as it is in heaven. As the sun rises today, let it shine favorably upon the people and the purposes of God. Daily, destiny is my portion because I have no thought for tomorrow.

I am riding on the wings of the morning into a new day of victory. God, you separated the night and the day to declare my days, years and seasons. I am the light of the earth and I have been separated from darkness. This light declares my destiny!

The Lord has given me dominion over the elements and all the work of His hands. He has placed them under my feet. Because I fear the name of the Lord, the Sun of Righteousness shall arise with healing in His wings and I shall tread down the wicked until they become ashes under my feet. I commit to walk in this dominion daily.

I decree and declare a new day, a new season and a fresh anointing. As the ordinances of the constellation have received orders from God on my behalf, they shall manifest in the earth realm.

*The ingredients of my destiny are programmed into my days*, years and seasons. I bind every force that would attempt to capture my destiny illegitimately. I plead the blood of Jesus over every principality, power, ruler of darkness and spiritual wickedness in high places assigned against my purpose. I bind every destiny pirate, destiny thief and destiny devourer in the name of Jesus!
*
They are dethroned and dismantled and have no influence over my days.* Every curse sent against my days is reversed and boomeranged back to the pits of hell. I displace the Luciferian spirit.

*I bind every false light bearer and counterfeit son of the morning*. My prayers will disrupt dark plans and give my enemies a non-prosperous day. I have victory over my enemies every morning. Because I obey the Lord and serve Him, my days will prosper! This is the day that the Lord has made and I will rejoice and be glad in it! Amen.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 21, 2006)

Star, Star, Star...what a wonderful, beautiful Light you are... 

Thank you for sharing this powerfully packed prayer.  I link my heart with yours in total agreement for you to see the fruit in full bloom...

God bless you,  

Love, "Shimmie..."


----------



## charmingt (Jun 21, 2006)

What a powerful prayer!!!


----------



## star (Jun 22, 2006)

Shimmie said:
			
		

> Star, Star, Star...what a wonderful, beautiful Light you are...
> 
> Thank you for sharing this powerfully packed prayer.  I link my heart with yours in total agreement for you to see the fruit in full bloom...
> 
> ...


I almost fell off the bed when I first read it and I ran around the house in rejoice. God is just so, so good I cannot get enough Him, I fell faint even now His power sweeps me off my feet. Thanks sharing your connection, *your spirit *has touched my heart through the power of Jesus.


----------



## star (Jun 22, 2006)

charmingt said:
			
		

> What a powerful prayer!!!


AMEN!!!


----------



## Zeal (Jun 22, 2006)

I prayed this prayer this morning.  Followed with personal prayer and then my "centering prayer"

God is good!!!

Star, I know you probably feel that you are just doing what you are supposed to do...  

However, you are truly an inspiration to many of us in this thread.


----------



## star (Jun 22, 2006)

Zeal said:
			
		

> I prayed this prayer this morning.  Followed with personal prayer and then my "centering prayer"
> 
> God is good!!!
> 
> ...


It is my *absolute priviledge *to serve God's Queens and as long has God's people are *empowered *and He is glorified I am truly satisifed. Thank you for you kinds words and I know God has *great, great things for you *because when you hear God words or instuctions you immeditelty put it into actions and God said "He is rewarder of those who dilegently seek Him." God has you in His bossom and you are precious in His sight.


----------



## star (Jun 27, 2006)

Bumping!!!!


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks for the prayer.  How is 3-6am the 4th quarter of the day if a new day starts at 12am?  I'm not understanding. . .Thanks,


----------



## star (Jun 30, 2006)

classimami713 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the prayer.  How is 3-6am the 4th quarter of the day if a new day starts at 12am?  I'm not understanding. . .Thanks,


I think this based on Isarel's time. What ever it is I know God used this time period because it is consider Holy. The things we do to start our day has been all driven by man's perception. But I am sure that this time is derived based on the Holy Land and something biblically based. Here is all the scipture references. If you do not see go to her site and send email to ask this question.

*SCRIPTURE REFERENCES*

Psalms 19:1
The heavens were created to declare the glory of God

Judges 5:20
Debra and Barakâ€™s battle was from heavens and the stars (princes) in their courses (heavenly
pathways) fought Sisera before he ever arrived at Jaelâ€™s tent.

Psalms 110:3
The people shall be willing in the day of Gods power in the beauty of holiness from the womb of the
morning.

Job 38:12-13
Have you commanded the morning since your days began and caused the dayspring to know its
place so that the light may get hold of the corners of the earth and shake the wickedness of night out
of it?

II King 7:7-8
The lepers rose out of their situation at twilight (the light between night and sunrise) and the Syrians
fled and left them all the spoils.

Psalms 88:13
When we cry unto the Lord in the morning our prayer go forth to meet Him.

Psalms 67:5-6
When the people praise God the earth yields increase and God begins to bless them.

Joshua 18:1
The land was subdues unto the children of Israel at Shilo.

Psalms 16:6
The lines (inheritance or lot in life) have fallen for me in pleasant (sweet agreeable) places and I
have a goodly (legitimate and conforming to the established rules that God has laid out for me in the
heavens) heritage.

Genesis 28:12
Jacob dreamed that a ladder set upon the earth and reached to the third heaven; the angels were
descending and ascending upon it.

Matthew 16:19
We possess the Keys of the Kingdom of Heaven that gives us the power to bind and loose.

II Samuel 6:12
God blessed Obed-edom and all that pertained to him. (He was contagiously blessed)

Daniels 10:13
The prince of the kingdom of Persia blocked Danielâ€™s blessing for twenty-one days.

Ephesians 5:15-16
When we walk our lives out with purpose, it makes the very best of our time because the days are
naturally evil.

Nahum 1:7
The Lord is a stronghold in the day of trouble.

Matthew 11:12
The people of the Kingdom of God suffer attacks, and as a result, they overcome their enemies by
force.

Matthew 6:10
We must bring The King of Heaven to the earth for the will of God to be done.

Matthew 6:34
We cannot be focused on or anxious about tomorrow because every day has enough trouble of itâ€™s own; and there is no room to carry the troubles of tomorrow in the present day.

Psalms 139:9
The morning has wings (The pinnacle or highest point of the morning).

Psalms 49:13-14
The upright has dominion over their enemies in the morning

Psalms 119:147
In the morning we can anticipate the dawn and hope in the word of the Lord. Our eyes will prevent the evil and adversity from being released from the demonic night watches so that we can meditate on the word of the Lord.

Genesis 1:15-18
God created the greater light to rule over the day and the lesser light to rule over the night.

I Thessalonians 5:5
We are children of the day (light).

Matthew 5:14
We are the light of the earth.

Psalms 8:6
God has made us to have dominion over the elements and all the works of His hands; He has put them under our feet. (The seat of our authority-Joshua 1:3)

Malachi 4:2-3
To those who fear the name of the Lord the Sun of Righteousness (Jesus) will rise with healing in His wings and they shall tread on the wicked. The wicked shall become ashes under the soles of their feet.

Jeremiah 31:35-36
God created the sun by day and the ordinances (Appointed times or portions set by God as laws in the heavens) of the stars and the moon by night; if these depart from Him the posterity of Israel will cease to be a nation.

Genesis 1:14
God divided the day and the night for signs, seasons, days and years.

Nehemiah 4:4
Nehemiah prayed that the taunts of his enemies be turned upon their own heads and that they would be given as
prey in their own captivity. He reversed the curse.

Ephesians 6:12
Our battles are not against the people that we can see but against principalities (chief devils), powers (demonic special agents), the rulers of darkness in the world (worldly cosmetic deceivers) and spiritual wickedness in high
places (spirits of degeneration).

Isaiah 14:12
In Lucifer's fallen state he was still known as a light bringer, daystar and a son of the morning. These are all counterfeits to the real thing. We are the genuine and when we become an early riser to command the morning and capture the day, we displace the devil.

Job 36:11
When we obey and serve God our days will be prosperous.

Psalms 118:24
Every time we rise, we enter into a day that the Lord has made and we are commanded to rejoice and be glad in it.


----------



## star (Jul 24, 2006)

Bumping!!!


----------



## star (Aug 16, 2006)

bumping!!!


----------



## VirtuousGal (Aug 6, 2016)

Bumping this, I know it's old, but this prayer's power and strength remain potent.


----------



## naturalfinally (Aug 6, 2016)

I'm printing it and committing it to memory.  Thanks for bumping it.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Aug 7, 2016)

Thank you..


----------



## Laela (Sep 29, 2016)

I like her new web site!

http://kimberlydaniels.net/ministries/


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 4, 2016)

Laela said:


> I like her new web site!
> 
> http://kimberlydaniels.net/ministries/


@Laela 

Thank you so much for being here to share this. 

God Bless You and Precious Hubby far beyond words and your prayers.  In Jesus' Name, Amen

:


----------



## Laela (Oct 5, 2016)

@Shimmie...glad to share it 

Our Father continue to shine His face upon you as you pray and encourage others. You are indeed a blessing. Love you much, and DH says hi!


----------



## star (Sep 24, 2017)

So nice to see this thread is still blessing people. God's word never comes back VOID.


----------



## tryingto (Oct 3, 2019)

bump


----------



## luthiengirlie (Oct 11, 2019)

this thag drew my attetio.. I shall check into it


----------

